# Sling shot ammo



## Taboo_oh (Jan 2, 2012)

Ideas for sling shot ammo:

Creek bed pebbles, mainly because they are more round/smooth
Steel BBs
Glass BBs
Dried beans
Glass (be careful)
Ball bearings from machines that are broke down


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Marbles
tape up like 5-10 dimes, may not be round but it'll do some damage!


----------



## Sharpdogs (Jan 29, 2012)

Jellybeans! Now is a good time to buy them. Plus you can eat your ammo while you are out in the field.


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

skittles. 
pennies
marbles
rocks
frozen paintballs


----------



## Nathaniel (May 15, 2012)

Dude Yarhei, why would you wanna use BB ammo for sling shot? You might as well get some cool BB guns for yourself instead right?


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

ball bearings of steel or brass can really land a wallop, see the slingshot channel on youtube. I think lead wheel balancing weights chopped up into square portions or melted into .38 caliber shot would be the best ammo for small game.


----------



## Spydersweb (Jul 25, 2012)

Catle trops from ninja supply stacked together is nasty ammo as well


----------



## Spydersweb (Jul 25, 2012)

I seen a way to mod your sling to shoot arrows for fishing or hunting . You can even make your own arrows with duct tape feathers.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Ball bearings are a weapon, Marbles are a kids toy. Just saying, it might make a difference in court.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Dec 4, 2012)

Nathaniel said:


> Dude Yarhei, why would you wanna use BB ammo for sling shot? You might as well get some cool BB guns for yourself instead right?


6000 bbs at waly mart for less than $10.00 cheep shooting. Use very light bands and a pouch that has a magnet in it. Very quiet and dos not look like a gun to get the tree huggers attention. 
When I get serious I use .44 call lead shot.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sling shot ammo looks like 230 hardball at 850 fps out of of a 1911


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

A slingshot is often overlooked. I have one in each of my bobs.


----------



## D"artagnan (Nov 18, 2012)

dig through the back stop at any range you will get all the rough egded sling shot ammo you will ever need 
claim lead removal specialist
act enviremential and mess with them for once 
D"


----------



## vulf (Feb 8, 2013)

I use the 8mm and the 7mm steel Ball berrings dirt cheap from Ebay, 100 for $six from China. Pretty sure a head shot could kill someone.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

I used to use steel slugs my pop brought home from the stampings.
3/8 - 1/2 in in diameter knock the crap out of stuff.

Ball bearings or marbles were too expensive. Although they work well.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Porcelain chips or spark plug halves...they penetrate glass easily


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Taconite pellets can be found along railway beds as they fall out of the train cars. Lots of them just laying around for free and work great in sling shots. Here in WI anyway.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

50 pack of marbles at walmart .99, one is the jumbo, the rest are cat eye marbles. Also, have in my backpack a pack of dollar tree jaw breakers, just havent broke them out yet.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

Jacks, we have stepped on one at some point. 
50. cal musket balls
or anything you can get your hands on...


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

yzingerr said:


> Porcelain chips or spark plug halves...they penetrate glass easily


My dad used to make us a toy when we were kids that was made out of spark plug halves, each end would be wrapped with clothes hanger which would then be used for the handle. Match head were then put in the middle, and you'd smack it on the concrete and it would go off like a .22. (I think I remember that right...lol)


----------



## astrowolf67 (Dec 23, 2012)

We just bought a cheap sling shot from Wally World, and, so far have used Daisy sling shot ammo, BB's, rocks, paintballs, marbles, nuts, bolts, and pretty much anything that will fit in the pouch. These pouches with magnets you all speak of, where do you get those? The only thing we've found has been what ever Wally World has in stock.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

yzingerr said:


> Porcelain chips or spark plug halves...they penetrate glass easily


be careful, you could break the skin and cause a terrible infection...

punch


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

.32 caliber roundball


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The 5/16" steel ammo is a bit light, the 3/8" is better. I have used 00 buckshot and 45 cal lead ball. Which works pretty good. The Chineese checker marbles are also good ammo and run 7/16" to 1/2" diameter, the cats eye marbles also good run anywhere from 1/2" up to 9/16". 

The trick is to find the ammo that puts the correct load on the bands, with a "to light" projectile the bands will snap out with no resistance, with a "to heavy" projectile the bands are sluggish. 

For standard pull and tapered bands I like the chineese checkers, cats eye marbles and 3/8" steel ammo and 00 buckshot. I have used 45 cal lead balls with the heavier bands with fairly good results, but they are a bit heavy for use with standard weight bands. 

So there you have it, match the ammo to the bands for best results...


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Tapered steel roller bearings are incdeadible. You can them mad cheap, if not free from a garage.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

The following items are EXCELLENT slingshot ammo............hard as a rock and guaranteed to drop a human being or deer or other wild animals:

1. My wife's meatloaf

2. My ex-wife's heart

3. Sun-dried dog poop

4. One of my kidney stones

5. One of my teeth that I pulled

6. Never mind........it doesn't get hard much any more. :armata_PDT_04:


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

I always used old rusty 5/16 & 3/8 nuts we found lying around an old equipment repair shop lot, some 60+ years ago.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

50 and 100 count bags of marbles at the dollar store.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The steel balls from any size bearing is good ammo but they don't carry as well as lead balls. A bag of 00 buck is cheap, high quality ammo that will last a long time. You can find them at most places that sell reloading gear for shotguns.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> 50 and 100 count bags of marbles at the dollar store.


Yep, and they don't count as being a lethal projectile like a ball bearing does.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

we use black jelly beans.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

little balls of RDX


----------



## Lee (Jul 9, 2015)

This question may not go here Mods pls move it if you need to...

I just picked up a slingshot at a yard sale and i'm having a heck of a time trying to learn how to aim the stupid thing.. Does anybody have any suggestions on what I need to do ????

I seem to be hitting all over the place

Thanks


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Two things that might help. 

First, keep the arm holding the slingshot fully extended and steady throughout the shot. Dropping that arm or pushing with it will throw the shot off target. 

Secondly, find a comfortable anchor point. Which is the place one draws the pouch back to each and every time. This will ensure the bands are drawn back the same each and every time. To be as consistent as possible is your goal. Once you become consistent then the ability to hit with a sling shot improves.


----------



## willedwards (Feb 24, 2016)

Make your own clay balls, use 3/8 inch steel shot, or fishing sinkers. Marbles are good for practice or birds.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Old thread!

In a pinch, rocks.Pick them carefully, this will come with practice.

Junk ball bearings and buckshot are better

P.S. if you got a powerful draw, broadhead arrows work great too


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Dad would bring home 5 gallon pails of ceramic ball catalysts from the gas plant! They worked great! And never ran out of supply! They were about the size of a marble


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I use to find iron ore on the railroad tracks. It would fall off overloaded boxcars and make good slingshot ammo for the neighborhood wars. 

I had a wristrocket and when serious I used ball bearings.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

We also used to launch rotten apples eggs and tomatoes, for fun and hilarity, not hunting.

Ever smell a rotten duck egg?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

9MM bullets


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Spydersweb said:


> I seen a way to mod your sling to shoot arrows for fishing or hunting . You can even make your own arrows with duct tape feathers.


Show us the site for this


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

pebbles are what I found are the best " they are free" ,, love the free stuff .


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Round river rocks.
Sure you can use all that expensive stuff, but it'll alll run out some day. Just get used to picking up rocks of the same size and shape. Back in the day guys woulda carried a little pouch with a few well-chosen rocks in it already.

The problem with sling shots is that they rely on rubber, a substance that will dry, harden, and crack. Since you are years away from manufacturing new surgical tubing or any kind of rubber, a slingshot will have an even shorter shelf life than a firearm.

So what do you do? Get a rock slinger like David used to slay Goliath. Just a couple pieces of string and a leather cup to put the rock in, and you have a weapon of biblical proportions. With a little practice you can become expert with one of these totally intuitive devices. Also, you can easily shoot bigger rocks with a slinger than a slingshot. 

David didn't actually kill Goliath with the slinger. He only stunned him long enough to cut his throat. From Goliath's perspective the distinction is moot.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

I have to cast my vote for the sling as well. Slingshots are hindered by their inability to shoot anything with much
weight. NO! I DO NOT WANT TO GET SHOT WITH A SLINGSHOT! But getting hit with a rock from a sling can be
fatal

I have made 2 slings...both using paracord. One I wove the "pouch" out of paracord. the second I cut and heat-
formed a pouch from a piece of Kydex. For ammo I have hundreds of golf balls which I get from the local driving
range. They hit with authority and are easier to retrieve and reuse than rocks! They also fly more accurately.

Grim


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

You can buy 1/2 to 3/4 inch steel ball bearings on line for just a couple of bucks


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

acidlittle said:


> Marbles
> tape up like 5-10 dimes, may not be round but it'll do some damage!


Marbles are cheap at the dollar tree. Stack em high and stack em deep.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> Show us the site for this







I would get a roll of thicker surgical tubing for a stronger draw too. Get 50ft and store it well and it will last many years


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I like ball bearings. You could (if it were possible) place one next the core of a nuke and it would survive the blast. You'll never find the f****er but it'll be whole. Or you could buy muzzleloader ammo. Lead balls.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> I would get a roll of thicker surgical tubing for a stronger draw too. Get 50ft and store it well and it will last many years


Have one (got it from bass pro) but it is a four hand coordination drill til you get the hang of it. Ball bearings are a lot easier to handle, cheaper and one to the fore head is a very good attention getter


----------

